# Square punches vs fully twisting hands



## amateur (Jan 10, 2019)

Recently, in my 'bone conditioning' thread, someone posted an article claiming that square punches are more accurate than the ones thrown by twisting hands. I don't know what to believe. I'm waiting for your debates. Go!


----------



## Martial D (Jan 10, 2019)

What do you mean by 'square punches'?

There are a lot of ways to throw punches.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 11, 2019)

Can you be clearer in your terms? I'm not familiar with the term "square punch".

I will say this: generally, softer, shorter punches are easier to deliver with precision than harder, longer punches. But it depends more upon how you are trained, and the level of skill developed.

I can't remember from other threads - what is your current formal training?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 11, 2019)

amateur said:


> someone posted an article claiming that square punches are more accurate than the ones thrown by twisting hands. I don't know what to believe.


The accuracy of a punch is dictated by the user who is throwing them and the opponent who is evading them..  The benefit ofTwisting or non-twisting punches has nothing to do with accuracy.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 11, 2019)

Thumb up for speed. Thumb down for authority.


----------



## jobo (Jan 11, 2019)

amateur said:


> Recently, in my 'bone conditioning' thread, someone posted an article claiming that square punches are more accurate than the ones thrown by twisting hands. I don't know what to believe. I'm waiting for your debates. Go!



accuracy only really matters, in that your accurate enough to hit what is possibly a moving target, there are soft er targets, which reduce Duc likely good of you damaging your hand, how important that is depends on if your wearing gloves and how much of a threat the y are to you, clubbing an attacker to the floor and damaging your hand may be a worth while trade off 

the effectiveness of a punch is, a mix of strength, techniques and most importantly timing, spinning the fist, justs adds a level of complexity to the movement, that isn't really necessary, it doesn't make it better or worse,


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 11, 2019)

amateur said:


> Recently, in my 'bone conditioning' thread, someone posted an article claiming that square punches are more accurate than the ones thrown by twisting hands. I don't know what to believe. I'm waiting for your debates. Go!



If you are referring to the vertical punch versus the torque punch thrown by different martial arts disciplines, I don't have an answer for you.  The style I train in is Isshinryu, known by many for its distinctive vertical punch.  I find it preferable to the torque punch thrown by other karate styles.  I can't say it is better (except in jest), and I likely prefer it because I was trained to use it.  Certainly it sucks to be hit hard by someone who knows how to throw a punch, regardless of the method they use to deliver it.


----------

